# women going topless



## likeitmatters (Aug 23, 2010)

here is the article and I feel they should be allowed to go topless because I do not understand why men who have breasts as big as some women are allowed to do.

but read the article and ring in if you like. 

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/men-wear-bras-so-women-can-go-topless/19590056


----------



## Mortx (Aug 23, 2010)

While I agree Women should have rights, the problem with Them going topless is that a majority of Men find Female breasts to be sexually arousing.
This could potentially put a Womans life in danger.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll admit to being jealous of how women in my workplace can get away with wearing long skirts or those short pants that are halfway between shorts and pants and whose name I always forget - because trust me, I would so love to be wearing shorts during this hell-summer - but otherwise I guess I don't see the point of going topless just to go topless (?).

I get that they're wanting to be "equal" to men going around sans shirt, but then I've always though such men are just being douchebags.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 24, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I'll admit to being jealous of how women in my workplace can get away with wearing long skirts or those short pants that are halfway between shorts and pants and whose name I always forget - because trust me, I would so love to be wearing shorts during this hell-summer - but otherwise I guess I don't see the point of going topless just to go topless (?).
> 
> I get that they're wanting to be "equal" to men going around sans shirt, but then I've always though such men are just being douchebags.



1. Capris

2. I think this would be more relevant to places like beaches, which here in America, you need a special beach for that to be the case. It's just about general equality. I mean, you can compare to Europe a lot. It isn't actually much of an issue. It's just something that is what it is. No big deal. 

3. Those raelians crack me up. They are probably my favorite hilarious religion.


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> 1. Capris
> 
> 2. I think *this would be more relevant to places like beaches*, which here in America, you need a special beach for that to be the case. It's just about general equality. I mean, you can compare to Europe a lot. It isn't actually much of an issue. It's just something that is what it is. No big deal.
> 
> 3. Those raelians crack me up. They are probably my favorite hilarious religion.



Yes. We can go topless here, but it has to be in the right context, ie. beach. Several years ago, one woman was rollerblading topless in front of the GM plant and caused some car accidents....I'm pretty sure she was fined or something.

Anyway, I've taken advantage of this deal several times, and it was great :happy:


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 24, 2010)

For a guy, I've got a pretty good rack. The more boobies the merrier I say


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Anyway, I've taken advantage of this deal several times, and it was great :happy:



...Melian...topless.

WELL, I think I've found the one thing that would get me to break my personal "No Beaches" rule.


----------



## Crumbling (Aug 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Anyway, I've taken advantage of this deal several times, and it was great :happy:



So what is the going rate for using boobs to cause accidents?

Is it on a per car basis or a flat fee?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 24, 2010)

Mortx said:


> While I agree Women should have rights, the problem with Them going topless is that a majority of Men find Female breasts to be sexually arousing.
> This could potentially put a Womans life in danger.



Ummmmm. No. Flesh showing is not going to make otherwise good and non-violent men do harm to women. The men who already do that need no excuse, no matter how many people blame women for ' asking for it '. 

Would be nice if we lived in a different world. I just don't see the whole topless thing for women happening across the board - anytime...anywhere.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ...Melian...topless.
> 
> WELL, I think I've found the one thing that would get me to break my personal "No Beaches" rule.




I hate the beach. Some do-gooder asshole is always trying to push me back in the water


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmm. No. Flesh showing is not going to make otherwise good and non-violent men do harm to women. The men who already do that need no excuse, no matter how many people blame women for ' asking for it '.
> 
> Would be nice if we lived in a different world. I just don't see the whole topless thing for women happening across the board - anytime...anywhere.



I was hoping someone would say it.

I agree with Mel, topless on the beach, or in the right circumstance. Unfortunately I dont see it either. Mel, what are the rules in Canada currently? When I was a kid, my sister saw two girls topless hanging at the park, but they may have tightened things up.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 25, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I hate the beach. Some do-gooder asshole is always trying to push me back in the water



I live 15 minutes from the ocean. Greenpeace is at constant DEFCON 1 about my fat ass.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Aug 25, 2010)

Mortx said:


> While I agree Women should have rights, the problem with Them going topless is that a majority of Men find Female breasts to be sexually arousing. This could potentially put a Womans life in danger.



Bleh, more _Lord of the Flies_ crap. Sorry, but society wouldn't suddenly go batsh*t crazy if we didn't have draconian laws keeping us in our place. Its the same stupid logic that has given us Prohibition, which NEVER works. Otherwise normal men are not going to suddenly become depraved rapists the moment they see a topless woman walking down the street. After a while, things will begin to even out and it will simply be considered societal norm for there to be women who walk around with no top on.


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> So what is the going rate for using boobs to cause accidents?
> 
> Is it on a per car basis or a flat fee?



Are you calling me flat? 



mossystate said:


> Ummmmm. No. Flesh showing is not going to make otherwise good and non-violent men do harm to women. The men who already do that need no excuse, no matter how many people blame women for ' asking for it '.
> 
> Would be nice if we lived in a different world. I just don't see the whole topless thing for women happening across the board - anytime...anywhere.



Yeah, some places would never EVER go for it. Hell, there are still places where women can barely be topless in their own homes :doh:



rabbitislove said:


> Mel, what are the rules in Canada currently? When I was a kid, my sister saw two girls topless hanging at the park, but they may have tightened things up.



I'm not sure if the rules are really concrete, and I've only seen any related stories in the news a few times: the rollerblade woman, of course, but also an old woman who walked topless on her own property to scare away the loud neighbour children (she was not charged in the end, I believe  ). It seems like, if you're on any sort of private property, beaches or even low-traffic public property, it's fine for women to go topless.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 25, 2010)

Imagination may be one of the only real evolutionary advantages human beings have. Anything that stimulates that is likely beneficial in the long run.


----------



## Tad (Aug 25, 2010)

There was actually a charter of rights case on women's rights to go topless in Ontario....I'm thinking it might have been a couple of decades ago now? Basically the court decision came down to "If it would OK for a guy to go topless, of course a woman should have equal rights." But I don't think there have been much else in the way of court cases, so there is not a lot of case law working out what are considered reasonable bounds and expectations on people covering themselves up. 

Not a lot of women have been interested in the sort of notoriety associated with clarifying those limits would be my guess on why it has not been worked out in more detail.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 25, 2010)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Bleh, more _Lord of the Flies_ crap. Sorry, but society wouldn't suddenly go batsh*t crazy if we didn't have draconian laws keeping us in our place. Its the same stupid logic that has given us Prohibition, which NEVER works. *Otherwise normal men are not going to suddenly become depraved rapists the moment they see a topless woman walking down the street.* After a while, things will begin to even out and it will simply be considered societal norm for there to be women who walk around with no top on.



Seriously, only a religion could do something like that.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 25, 2010)

In theory, I am all for women being able to go topless in places where men go topless. But I don't really want it to become an everyday thing that I see women topless on the street. I never want to look at a woman's breasts and go, meh, seen it. When a woman shows me her breasts, I want to feel special, I want it to be a treat, I want to feel like it's Christmas morning.


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm more for the bra as fashion wear (without the hooker stigma). I think my girls look better in a nice little lacy number. That, and Sue Ellen Mischke is my hero.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 25, 2010)

Amandy said:


> I'm more for the bra as fashion wear (without the hooker stigma). I think my girls look better in a nice little lacy number. That, and Sue Ellen Mischke is my hero.



Bras do have a certain appeal to them- but they're pretty expensive =/ And many stores just don't cater to sizes that aren't in the range of average. Sometimes I feel like it'd be easier to just feel confident about not wearing one, but meh. 

I'd be cool with a topless beach though. The body should be scene as something artistically natural, not something to be covered up.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> In theory, I am all for women being able to go topless in places where men go topless. But I don't really want it to become an everyday thing that I see women topless on the street. I never want to look at a woman's breasts and go, meh, seen it. When a woman shows me her breasts, I want to feel special, I want it to be a treat, I want to feel like it's Christmas morning.



But, this would be about her and her freedoms. I bet you would soldier on and be OK.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> But, this would be about her and her freedoms. I bet you would soldier on and be OK.



You're right, if women want to disappoint me by going around topless all the time I would somehow find the strength to soldier on.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 26, 2010)

Times have changed, 
And we've often rewound the clock, 
Since the Puritans got a shock, 
When they landed on Plymouth Rock. 
If today, 
Any shock they should try to stem, 
'Stead of landing on Plymouth Rock, 
Plymouth Rock would land on them. 

In olden days a glimpse of stocking 
Was looked on as something shocking, 
But now, God knows, 
Anything Goes. 

Good authors too who once knew better words, 
Now only use four letter words 
Writing prose, Anything Goes
--Cole Porter, 1934


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2010)

Women's breasts have been so sexualized in western society that I don't quite think we are ready to see women walking around topless in public. Originally, in my father's native country, a woman's breast was not sexual, it was a body part that supplied nutrition (milk) to babies. However, that is changing with the rise of Islam, Christianity and all around westernization in that part of the world where a woman is made to feel shameful about bearing her breasts. Sometimes I get tired of clothes and wish to walk around naked!


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> WOriginally, in my father's native country, a woman's breast was not sexual, it was a body part that supplied nutrition (milk) to babies.



Just curious, living in the US, have his views ever changed, do you know?


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 27, 2010)

Tad said:


> Just curious, living in the US, have his views ever changed, do you know?



He still holds some traditional values from his culture but also has western views. He has westernized views on this matter.


----------

